# Favorite Night Time Munchies ? Whats Yours



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

I like to woof down 5 - 10 pounds of anything in site


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 19, 2010)

lol i just ate a fatty gyro. tomato, onion, the sauce, it was great


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm finicky, like tonight, I tore up girl scout cookies, very addictive, but normally i'm not lookin for much.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

Captain Crunch - late night


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

I am a stoner in the true sense... I mean, who knew black licorice and peanut butter went together so well? Or Cap'n Crunch with milk/root beer? Raspberry yogurt, peanut butter and nilla wafers??? Hostess cherry pies with that ready to eat cheese cake in a tub? (well, that one might be obvious..)

Dippen' french fries in milk shakes is always a favorite around here (peanut butter shakes are the best). An all carne asada burrito with sour cream, cilantro and salsa topped off with jalapenos from the taco truck is always good too.. There is a local place that does bacon cheese burgers smothered in smooth peanut butter, it's BOMB!! (yeah ok Sherlock, I like peanut butter then alright? Guess ya figured me out And I woulda gotten away with it too if it wasn't for you medling kids...)

Fresh ice cold mango over Thai sticky rice. Those little crab and cheese filled wontons from the local Chinese place.. Buttered pasta with garlic, grated pecorino and whatever else is in the kitchen.. 

Eeeeeeeeeeasy cheeeeese!!!!  A stoner can't go wrong with a can of spray cheese no how!! Man, that stuff goes on EVERYTHING!! 

God, I eat like a low nutrient food ***** when I got the munchies.. That's terrible.. Think I oughta be switchin' something up here... Better just stick to straight salsa for a while.. And peanut butter.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I am a stoner in the true sense... I mean, who knew black licorice and peanut butter went together so well? Or Cap'n Crunch with milk/root beer? Raspberry yogurt, peanut butter and nilla wafers??? Hostess cherry pies with that ready to eat cheese cake in a tub? (well, that one might be obvious..)
> 
> Dippen' french fries in milk shakes is always a favorite around here (peanut butter shakes are the best). An all carne asada burrito with sour cream, cilantro and salsa topped off with jalapenos from the taco truck is always good too.. There is a local place that does bacon cheese burgers smothered in smooth peanut butter, it's BOMB!! (yeah ok Sherlock, I like peanut butter then alright? Guess ya figured me out And I woulda gotten away with it too if it wasn't for you medling kids...)
> 
> ...




I'll bring the herb..........and bugles for the spray cheese. Sounds like a stoners paradise!!!.. :guitar: :ccc:


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 19, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Captain Crunch - late night



Amen to that. Have you tried it with bacon, no milk? It sounds stupid but it is amazing.


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

an all you can eat chinese buffet would'nt stand a chance if we walk in. I like your style:hubba:  NVthis    GP


----------



## Wildbrain (Mar 19, 2010)

A gal. of milk and the whole box of cookies.      :bolt: :smoke1:


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

Im having peanut butter & sugar cookies as we type with milk so so good


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmmm....

It all depends on whether I'm jonesin' for sweet or savory....:hubba:  For savory there's a taco truck across town in the barrio that's open til 2am weekdays and 4am on weekends...  Authentico tacos for $1.25 to DIE for.... and if you don't mind yer p's and q's you just MIGHT get shot over there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so be careful what you wish for! It's also personally satisfying to know that I have to drive past about 20 Taco Bells to get to that part of town too...  How DOES Taco Bell stay in biz with REAL tacos like the taco truck serves up just down the street for $1.25? 

Ice cream is my ol standby...  probably Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia if I had my druthers but there aren't too many ice creams I've met that I haven't liked!  Kinda like strains of weed, huh? LOL...

Hmmm...  and in season fruit can really hit the spot too.  It's hard to beat a perfectly ripe peach or any fruit at it's best imo...  but I like to give Cherry Garcia a shot at doing it...

Bon Appetite~!


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

nice now I want ice cream my wifes gonna be pissed


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

really for me it is anything but if i get a pizza in my eye sight watch out lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Anything thats cooked the night before. Ya'll got some acute stoner munchie ideas! Something thats simple does it fer me sometimes......Grilled cheese!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bacon, Ice Cream, Ham, Corn on the Cob, (yeah, i farm so i can walk out into our field and pick fresh corn in the summer)


I don't know how anyone can eat crap covered with peanut butter.....NASTY!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

homemade cajun boiled peanuts.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 19, 2010)

Manwich!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW...I read NV's post first thing in the morning...lol...got a little puke in the back of my throat!

I'll have to read this thread later when I have a buzz on!

I like those little $1 frozen Tostinos (?) frozen pizzas late at night...they take like 8 min to bake, and have the crispy crust!

Dorito's dipped in cottage cheese

Ice cream


----------



## warfish (Mar 19, 2010)

I like to cut up apples and celery into sticks and then dip them into peanut butter, yummy  
And for some reason I can sit and eat an entire sleave of saltine crackers one after the other when good and high


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks all
Lately I've been hooked on Stouffers French Bread pepporoni pizza cooked in toaster oven  
Recipes welcome!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 19, 2010)

I am a sucker for a fresh Rye bread loaf. Butter only needed. Maybe some high end turkey and sprouts for a sandwich...


----------



## terky (Mar 19, 2010)

Fresh baked cookies and milk.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2010)

I just gained 20 lbs reading this thread!!!

Frozen m&ms :hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 19, 2010)

I uaually start off with crunchberries and work my way through various other items before finishing with a blender _full_ of dreyers vanilla, ghiradelli sweet ground chocolate, couple pinches of fresh ground hazelnut coffee and milk...oh what a shake!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

DUUUDe - Take 2 eggos, a little strawberry jam on each, some fresh whipped cream in the middle and make a sandwich. Stoners delight!


----------



## Diversified (Mar 19, 2010)

Beef jerky! Either that or chips and my home made dip. I mix sour cream, cream cheese, blue cheese and dice up a whole onion and mix it all together. Along with a 2 litre bottle of root beer


----------



## Diversified (Mar 19, 2010)

Or maybe a bag of those bite sized Snickers candy bars and a quart of milk.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> DUUUDe - Take 2 eggos, a little strawberry jam on each, some fresh whipped cream in the middle and make a sandwich. Stoners delight!


 
Yeah buddy!

hey J, try that once with raspberry jam and cream cheese 


Mmm... Falling off the bone slow cooked baby backs with a spicey sweet que sauce sounds so killer right now! Add beans and slaw and I'm in 

Anyone every try the lava cake from Applebees? Best I ever had. And when your high it's even 10x better... I would get high just to go in there and have that. Huh, it's not hard, the rest of their food sucks.


----------



## v35b (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing better than WAFFLE HOUSE!


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 20, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm   Chicken parm with  home made gravy  so much cheese oh im in heaven


----------



## todoobie (Mar 20, 2010)

homemade sausage gravey and biscuits


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 20, 2010)

I might have said chocolate anything until Loolagigi started that boiled peanuts thread....and now, i'm addicted all over again. Nothing like boiled peanuts for the munchies. They are SOOO satisfying!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Cocco puffs made with Nestle's quick


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 20, 2010)

weetabix's with choclate sauce and a truck full of sugar you cant go wrong with that also good from crumbleing hash in quick and easy  
i normally make that wilst im cooking chicken filled with mozzarella and a BBQ sauce a truck full of that as well 
wot can i say i like sweet stuff i also like frozen choclate but its never in the freezer long enough to get frozen :laugh:


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

Hashbrownies & spacecakes


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 20, 2010)

Frozen Hostess Cakes.


----------



## cubby (Mar 20, 2010)

I BBQ ribs quite a bit so I always make alot more than I need, if I'm gonna' spend 6-8 hrs smoking meat I might as well make plenty, I take the extras, cut them into 3 bone sections and throw them in the freezer. In the middle of the night you can pop them in the oven for 10 minuets, take some homemade bread and toast it, and WALLA munchies be gone. Add a rootbeer float and you end up with one happy stoner.


----------



## Dahova (Mar 20, 2010)

cream cheese pickle juice-dill lil bit garlic salt and pretzel to dip with ..the beszt


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 20, 2010)

cubby, you gatta let me try those ribs.....you have a homemade smoker?  id like to build one.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 20, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> cream cheese pickle juice-dill lil bit garlic salt and pretzel to dip with ..the beszt


thats crazy, lol.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 20, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> I BBQ ribs quite a bit so I always make alot more than I need, if I'm gonna' spend 6-8 hrs smoking meat I might as well make plenty, I take the extras, cut them into 3 bone sections and throw them in the freezer. In the middle of the night you can pop them in the oven for 10 minuets, take some homemade bread and toast it, and WALLA munchies be gone. Add a rootbeer float and you end up with one happy stoner.


 
BBQ is in fact my passion. I compete at least once a month except for December & January. I am a known trophy getter for my pork spare ribs and I trophy often in brisket. I have only trophied once in chicken and I am sure that was an accident or something.

Those are the catagories around here on the local BBQ circuit. I know over there  in the Carolinas and Georgia and all they do pork shoulders instead of brisket in their competitions.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 20, 2010)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> BBQ is in fact my passion. I compete at least once a month except for December & January. I am a known trophy getter for my pork spare ribs and I trophy often in brisket. I have only trophied once in chicken and I am sure that was an accident or something.
> 
> Those are the catagories around here on the local BBQ circuit. I know over there  in the Carolinas and Georgia and all they do pork shoulders instead of brisket in their competitions.



Now we are getting serious, lol. I thought we were talking about quick night time munchies like pizza and candy but the addition of BBQ changes everything.I'm hungry now for it, crap. I don't compete but you are talking my language for sure. I might have to see about and think about entering sometime. Is there a site you can go to with info on each states BBQ circuit do you know?


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 20, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Now we are getting serious, lol. I thought we were talking about quick night time munchies like pizza and candy but the addition of BBQ changes everything.I'm hungry now for it, crap. I don't compete but you are talking my language for sure. I might have to see about and think about entering sometime. Is there a site you can go to with info on each states BBQ circuit do you know?


 
I have not noted your location and some states are slow but pretty much every state in the South has them almost every weekend and the other states are catching on. There are BBQ Forums for most evey santions body. I would just do a google search for "BBQ competitions in 'my town'".

I apologize for us taking over this thread.


----------



## cubby (Mar 20, 2010)

My night time BBQ munchies are fast food. Thier just taken from the freezer and put in the over just like a frozen pizza, but 100 times better. 
I've never run across a site about the BBQ ciruit but I'm sure there's one out there some.where


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2010)

COLD MILK and GRAHAM Crackers.:hubba:


----------



## D3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike & Ikes, Jacks jerky, popcorn, cheese & crackers, mixed nuts, hold on I got the munchies.


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow This thread will be my next shopping list. Now Im at a lose. What to buy , what to buy   This will be a great go to list when Im deciding what to munch on . Thanks All GP


----------



## cubby (Mar 20, 2010)

D3 said:
			
		

> Mike & Ikes, Jacks jerky, popcorn, cheese & crackers, mixed nuts, hold on I got the munchies.


 


   HAAA I Was sitting here and read "Mike & Ike"....I have'nt had those in years. Now I'm Stoned and jonesing for Mike & Ike......and maybe some Sweedish Fish, Sweet Tarts, ......I'm gonna' be big as a house...LOL.
   Man this thread may have created a munchie monster, I'm sitting here half way thru a bowl of homemade beefstew and biscuits, and planning on running to the store for candy, good weed makes the day more fun.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha wow... some of the stoner creations in this thread are all bad


----------



## here2learn (Mar 20, 2010)

*MUD-BUDDIES*

They're so easy to make and very cheap aswell.


----------



## D3 (Mar 20, 2010)

It's hard to beat Mike & Ikes.:aok:


----------



## v35b (Mar 20, 2010)

Forgot two more......Skyline, and Greater's Icecream!


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like you have to get up a little extra early after a night of mud buddies :headbang2: I would destroy those


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 21, 2010)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I have not noted your location and some states are slow but pretty much every state in the South has them almost every weekend and the other states are catching on. There are BBQ Forums for most evey santions body. I would just do a google search for "BBQ competitions in 'my town'".
> 
> I apologize for us taking over this thread.



The BBQ here sucks and probably this weekend is the kick off for all the so called BBQ stands to start the season unless you go due south about 200 miles to my states border or unless my dad or myself are manning the grills. 

I researched and found a ton of info on BBQ circuits and other related info, I just was asking in case you might have the inside track to a great site/s that i haven't come across yet since you are so close to it and nudge me in to right direction from experience like we do here for MJ. :bong: 

And also, ostpicsworthless: of BBQ.

Not sure we are high jacking the thread as much as getting down and dirty now with the food selections.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 21, 2010)

here2learn said:
			
		

> *MUD-BUDDIES*
> 
> They're so easy to make and very cheap aswell.





That's funny, they call that "Puppy Chow" here. They are quite addictive and when you are finally finished or they are all gone you start to regret it until you're not so full.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Mar 21, 2010)

I keep it simple, I find I cant make a sandwich when im stoned ill go for the mayo and then the next thing I know ill just be eatin some old *** spaghetti


----------



## nvthis (Mar 21, 2010)

HEEEY! WTH are those??????????????? They kinda look like Chex rolled in powdered suger......




			
				here2learn said:
			
		

> *MUD-BUDDIES*
> 
> They're so easy to make and very cheap aswell.


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 21, 2010)

Anybody ever here of Fire Flies bbQ they have won multiple comp's all over the country.Especially in the south .They  sell there line of bbq sauces in stores and online very good stuff check it out. Thanks GP


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 21, 2010)

greener pastures said:
			
		

> Anybody ever here of Fire Flies bbQ they have won multiple comp's all over the country.Especially in the south .They  sell there line of bbq sauces in stores and online very good stuff check it out. Thanks GP



I haven't yet but will check them out. always looking for something new to try. I am so missing southern BBQ now.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 21, 2010)

any dollar menu or party pizzas has to be something easy


----------



## RottenTreat (Feb 23, 2011)

Nuttin like a Reese's Double Doozie 
from The Great American Cookie Company.......EDIT NOM NOM NOMMMMMM


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 23, 2011)

Brisket Sammich. 

Left over brisket slices heated in mickeywave
White Bread
Miracle Whip spread on white bread.

Put it all together and EAT IT UP!!!!!!!!!
Grab Lone Star and polish that off.
Burp
Go nighty night


----------



## ziggyross (Feb 23, 2011)

greener pastures said:
			
		

> Thanks all
> Lately I've been hooked on Stouffers French Bread pepporoni pizza cooked in toaster oven
> Recipes welcome!!!


 
I used to eat the Stouffers pizza's all the time. But I just discovered the Red Baron ones are so much better. More cheese more pepperoni.


----------



## Kasia (Feb 24, 2011)

Reading this when you're high and there is no food in the house is treacherous!!!!

I always crave really salty foods when I get the munchies. It seems that no matter what a piece of ham always makes its way into my hands to be munched on while I search the house for acceptable munchie foods.

I've been known to eat a lot of frozen fruit when munching out as well. Frozen cantaloupe....yum!


----------



## weedmasta (Feb 24, 2011)

theres nothin like frozen pizza and those little many tacos.. easy to make and hits the spot untill i roll another joint


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2011)

Lately I've been enjoying homemade french bread pizzas. On the weekends when I'm sitting around getting stoned I make a few loafs of french bread, slice them in quarters and throw them in the freezer. When I get the munchies, just take one out, top it, pop it in the oven for 15 minuets, and viola.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 24, 2011)

One piece of white bread with your favorite peanut butter
One slice of white bread with Smucker's Grape Jelly
Place a liberal amount of Nacho Cheese flavored Doritos on one half
Slap the two halves of bread together to break up the Doritos in the middle.

Enjoy with a very large beverage.

-SSF-


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2011)

Mounds Dark Choc


----------

